# SCHIP - "Watered Down"???



## BlueHavanaII (Feb 2, 2007)

In an article in today's Atlanta Journal Constitution about SCHIP, the final paragraph read as follows:

_Charles E. Grassley (R-Iowa) and Orrin G. Hatch ( R-Utah) offered what House Republicans referred to as a "watered down" version of Democratic plans except that it would have exempted cigars from the increased tobacco taxes Democrats say is necessary to fund the expansion._

I have searched the web, as well as Senate and Senate Committee websites, and I cannot find the Grassley/Hatch alternative, but it sure sounds like a positive!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

It certainly does. :tu


----------



## doctorcue (Apr 19, 2006)

I can get behind that! I think cigars & pipe tobacco should be exempt. Just sheer numbers. I read A LOT about it but we are such a small percentage... why kill a whole industry?


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

Excellent news! I'm sure I do not speak alone when I say that I hope it is true.


----------

